# Hongi & Ngara flametail



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

This setup has breeding groups of Ngara flametails and Hongi Super red tops.




























This is a little Hongi juvi I've been raising up. He is only 1" and already is quite spunky and has a full cap.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very nice! the flametail looks like its about to spaz.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have always liked naturally blue colored fish.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a army of fish with lots of blues. 

Thanks guys.


----------

